# Interactive Dungeon has moved



## Trainz (Aug 6, 2009)

Greetings,

Because Geocities is closing, I have moved the site for Interactive Dungeon. 

You can find the site at:

Interactive Dungeon V2.0



Thank you.


----------



## heruca (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I've already updated the link on my list of virtual tabletop software.


----------



## Trainz (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks.

Your 'ware rocks by the way. You're a goddamn genius!


----------



## heruca (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks!

But geniuses know better than to enter a market with a commercial product when that market has over 40 competing products, most of them free and the rest with several years' head-start. Only madmen do that sort of thing. 

For my next project (Battlegrounds: Wargame Edition), I'll only be competing against 4 well-established programs, 3 of which are free or donation-ware. I like those odds better.


----------



## Trainz (Aug 7, 2009)

heruca said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But geniuses know better than to enter a market with a commercial product when that market has over 40 competing products, most of them free and the rest with several years' head-start. Only madmen do that sort of thing.
> 
> For my next project (Battlegrounds: Wargame Edition), I'll only be competing against 4 well-established programs, 3 of which are free or donation-ware. I like those odds better.




Interactive Dungeon might be free, but it's limited graphics wise.

I'm sure you're doing fine heruca. People only have praise for BG.


----------

